# 1911 .45acp



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

thinking I want to get a .45 to have something else to use all my .45acp ammo in.

been looking at: http://palmettostatearmory.com/blem-psa-1911-stainless-two-tone-premium.html

or:

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_53/products_id/84392

I don't mind a "blem" gun as it's going to get used anyway. I don't own any safe queens. 

educate me


----------



## Sambo_The_Great (Dec 10, 2008)

I bought my first 1911 last year. I did a lot of research and ended up with a Sig. It does have an external vs. internal extractor which some folks like and others don't on a 1911. It is all stainless slide and frame with Sig' "nitron" coating which I like.

http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/1911-xo-railed.aspx


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a ParaUSA P14-45. 8 rounds just didn't seem enough. Lol.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I just got a springfield MC loaded operator. I love it. I have heard good things about sig. Rugers sr1911 is also a great choice at a really good price. My buddy has one that has been flawless. Decent trigger and pretty dang good fit.


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

I've got a sig sauer nightmare 1911 I'd sale or trade.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Spec, the Kimber in the classifieds for $700. Get the ammo and holster. 

I don't know that guy, but that's a better deal.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

All good choices listed above. I have a Rock Island Armory compact 1911. Excellent price and a great choice if you're going to carry in less than ideal conditions. I work outside for a living so it's going to get abused. It shoots well, has an adjustable trigger, adjustable sights and runs very well.

http://armscor.com/firearms/rock-series/rock-ultra-cs-45-acp/

If you shop around, you'll find them brand new for around $500.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Colt Commander


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Go top of the line if your looking for a 1911 and Take out a second mortgage and get a NIGHTHAWK, WILSON COMBAT OR ED BROWN.....LOL...JK

i love .45 1911's and have 4 ..three customs and a Kimber. they are by far and away my favorite pistol to shoot but they are kind of heavy for a private citizen to carry comfortable especially concealed. Need a good sturdy belt or shoulder rig.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm liking my Colt Defender.....


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I haven't owned a pile of 1911's like a lot of guys, but I have had nothing but 100% reliability and excellent accuracy from my Ruger SR1911 CMD. If you think that you will be carrying it concealed, consider the commander sized guns. Good luck with your decision


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I have 3 full size 1911's and find that they're easy to carry since they're so slim. Weight with 8 or 9 rounds is comparable to a Glock23 fully loaded. A proper fitting, quality holster and belt are critical to comfort.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Colt came out with a Version on an aluminum frame I am really enjoying over my other 1911's.

Its their Wiley Clapp 4.25" Commander... lots of customer features and it shoots great.

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...1553260/COLT+1911+WILEY+CLAPP+COMMANDER+45ACP

Great carry 1911 IMO


----------



## RugerShooter (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a SIG carry and really like it. Excellent pistol. Used to have a Springfield GI and it left me wanting more. Not saying springfield makes a bad 1911, just the GI was tgeir base model. Pay a little extra and get a nice one. You can tell the difference if you shoot them side by side.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

found a great deal on a NIB Kimber Pro CDP II - so it looks like that's going to be my entry to 1911 ownership

http://www.kimberamerica.com/pro-cdp-ii


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got colts, paras, springfields, rock islands, one of thiose citadels, and probably some I'm forgetting about. All of them run well, I just have a soft spot in my heart for colts.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You'll be pleased with your purchase buddy.

TH


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Just got my Kimber Ultra TLE II Stainless (3") yesterday. Ran 120 round through it. Sweet shooter! It goes with its big brother, my Kimber Custom TLE II Stainless (5"). I have an old S&W 3rd gen .45 acp which is a great pistol, but there's something about a 1911!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I ended up with the Pro CDP II

now to make time for the range...


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

In .45acp I have a Springfield Govt.

I also have the Browning .380acp, which I like A LOT! Fits my hand good, and is a hoot to shoot. I don't Open Carry often, but when I do it's with my Browning. Love the nostalgia of the 1911 system.

This is it next to a Glock 42.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We just got in a Talo Edition Sig 1911 Commander in .45 with a green slide, and black frame. Sig-Lite sights. I'm going run it for $850.

I had the Sig 238 in the green/black Talo Edition and it lasted one day in the shop.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I have a Ruger 1911CMD since I'm a 1911 freak. Carry a Kimber Micro all the time . Would love to have a Colt Commander in 38 Super


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I have a Kimber Custom Stainless II .45 (Ducks Unlimited edition) that has been an excellent shooter.


----------

